# grape vine



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey, guys. I was in the woods the other day and as I was finishing up I loaded a pile of grape vines. They grow like weeds here and will kill a tree in short order. Even established, mature trees. So, I cut every one i find. Usually I sell them for smoking wood. I got to wondering if it has any wood working value. I myself have never seen any worked or tried it for that matter. Some of the ones I find are quite large. Up to 6" or so. Your thoughts?


----------



## CWS (Feb 7, 2016)

I just stabilized a couple pen blanks. May get them turned today. I'm interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

CWS said:


> I just stabilized a couple pen blanks. May get them turned today. I'm interested to see how they turn out.


@CWS , i assume they are grape vine pen blanks.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Just found an older thread about this same thing. I should have looked more.


----------



## CWS (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes grapevine


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

@CWS. I am interested to see how they turn out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------

